# American Kenpo Karate in the UK



## uk-kenpo (Jun 22, 2007)

Firstly i would like to say hello to everyone you uses this forum and the people behind it that makes it happen. And secondly i wanted to get peoples ideas and thoughts about my following question.

I just wanted to get peoples reactions/thoughts and ask, Why they think that American Kenpo Karate as currently not got a big following in England and Uk?

All the best

Mark
Fine Artist & Martial Artist


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 22, 2007)

Because it has the word "American" in the title?  Just a thought.


----------



## Carol (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Mark!

There are a few Kenpo instructors from the UK that post here but overall I think the lack of qualified instruction is a big reason why it doesn't have quite the penetration it does in the U.S.  That may change as the intructors there produce more black belts of their own.


----------



## Ian (Jun 22, 2007)

Mark,
Interesting question.
I am not currently training in Kenpo, but still keep tabs on the arena (the pull never goes away) and dabble every now again so I admit my knowlege of the current scene is not up to date.

Kenpo in the UK started from a very small base in the late 70s of only a couple of clubs and has definately been growing ever since. Its coverage is considerably greater but still not the same geographical spread of other popular styles.
I trained in Kenpo in the early 80s to 90s and the stronghold then as now was in the South West of England, primarily Plymouth, Torquay and Exeter and a club in London. The IKKA and BKKU were then the main organisations spreading the Kenpo word. They were both based in Devon and to my knowlege most of the IKKA black belts remained in the South West. It was and is considerably stronger I believe in Ireland and Jersey.

There may not be the physical coverage if you wish to train in American Kenpo but the knowlege base is excelent in the UK with the ability to train under several high ranking instructors. I trained then with the IKKA under Gary Ellis who I highly reccomend. I also had exposure to Mark Richards, Jackie McVicar, Mervin Ormond, Andy Setherton and Diane Wheeler in London all of which I understand are still teaching and I would reccomend.
I never trained with the BKKU but they also have high ranking instructors available as well. There are now I believe other organisations but I am not up to speed with the current state of the arts coverage and I am sure other posters can update this post and reccomend other instructors.
Hope this is of use.
Regards,
Ian


----------



## Doc (Jun 22, 2007)

While I don't consider myself an expert on English Martial Arts History by any means, the answer would seem to be fairly simple. Time. American Kenpo as an art is relatively new. Clearly its proliferation in the USA is a recent product, compared to more traditional products. At the time the influence spread to the UK, it was only about 10/12 years behind the US. But more importantly, I feel the interjection of governmental oversight, (however limited), at one time may have had a stifling effect on growth. The other traditional arts had quite a leap on American Kenpo, and from what I've observed the gap seems to be closing significantly in spite of the time differences.

The people that I have personally met an interacted with in the UK are first of all exemplary people.

I'd share my time with the likes of Bob Rose, Kevin Mills, Richard Mathews, Vivion Spain, and others I haven't yet met anyday. In fact, I hope to broaden my personal knowledge next year in Jersey when many will get together for the 40th anniversary.

See you there.


----------

